# The new Boyfriend and I, my double life



## Kayteuk (Sep 5, 2008)

As many of you know I am currently working as a model to pay for medical school and jetting about everywhere.

I live half of my life in the US (Virginia!), and half in the UK (Cheltenham!). I thought I would post some photos of the boyfriend and I, and possibly some of the dog and the tattoo I got out there! Just for fun, so you can see what I look like, jet lagged, and with no make up on! =)

Here ya go!

At Loanstar roadhouse.














Okay here are some pics of my bf...For the record this was when I wasnt in the country, lol! Just him being a goofball, so I figured I would post for some giggles. I hope you like them! Hes just goofy!
















































































































And last but not least...The dog! Hes 5 months old bless him, and he is a maltese terrier pure bread. But since this photo he had his fur cut off as it was tooooo hot!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 5, 2008)

Awww, cute pics. Your bf is funny, I like the george bush pic.. lol


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol hes a little crazy....I blame his job...Being a police officer can be kinda boring!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 5, 2008)

Those pictures are freaking hilarious! And the dog is super cute.


----------



## Jot (Sep 5, 2008)

Cute pics. Love your tattoo and your boyfriend made me giggle - what a sweetie


----------



## aziajs (Sep 5, 2008)

That wax figure of Beyonce looks nothing like her.  If it weren't for the outfit I wouldn't have know who that was.  It's weird how sometimes they can be spot on and sometimes they are out in left field.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL I laughed so hard of those pics of him with the wax figures, especially the one with him and Robert E. Lee.
Lonestar steakhouse is good!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol hes really spun my life about. I thought I would never get over my ex, but he gave me a whole new life!

Yeah I thought the beyonce one was a bit poo. I dont know how different it is from the London Madam Tussards...But I think the london one is slightly better =S

I love him to bits and I feel bad that I dont show it enough! Hes on my mind 24 hours a day, hes super cute in his uniform too!


----------



## n_c (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL! Thanks for posting. So funny.


----------



## User93 (Sep 5, 2008)

pics are super cute! How you manage to study when you live half way here half way there? You're really determined!


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2008)

great pictures! the dog is sooo cute.


----------



## frocher (Sep 6, 2008)

Those wax figures are creepy as hell, especially the smiling ones.  Looks liek the two of you are very happy together.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

I may just shit myself....those pictures are HILARIOUS


----------



## liv (Sep 8, 2008)

I love wax figures, those pics are hilarious!

Poor Jackie O though, they made her look ROUGH.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah I noticed a lot of the wax models looked a bit...Offish =S

And some of them are just plain scary!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 26, 2008)

great pictures, your boyfriend looks nice and fun


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2008)

Kayte these are so fun!  And woman, you look freaking beautiful jetlagged!  I wish I looked that good when I got off a long plane trip.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wax museum thing has always creeped me out a bit.  But those photos are hilarious!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 1, 2008)

Your puppy is so cute! And your BF is too funny, I really like the one with Bill Clinton!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 3, 2008)

haha I love the picture with him and Bill Clinton


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 3, 2008)

These photos are hilarious. Your BF looks like a natural prankster


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 3, 2008)

Well we broke up


----------

